# ACPI on a toshiba L300



## elvis4526 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a problem with ACPI on my laptop with FreeBSD on it.
Suspend-to-ram just doesn't work on resume. There's a black screen.
And for adjusting the brightness of the screen I'm suppose to have some value in sysctl that were for the brightness but I don't have it. Even after loading acpi_toshiba or acpi_video.
And I have to say too that on Linux, suspend-to-ram works OOTB.

Hope someone will be able to help me !


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a similar issue wih resume but with a thinkpad X30 and i830 graphics. On older Linux distributions suspend/resume worked with some tweaking and issues.  Resume fails entirely with newer distributions, largely due to the intel xorg driver.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 29, 2010)

If the topic says 'toshiba L300' there's not much point in putting thinkpad X30 information it it, really. Different problems require different topics.


----------



## elvis4526 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nobody can help me ?
I tried suspend to ram to but now without X started, it's doing the same thing. On resume, it's a black screen.
And for the brightness even when I load acpi_video or acpi_toshiba or both, it's doesn't add a value in syctl that would control the brightness.
It's very sad because it's like the only thing that keeping me away from BSD.


----------



## richardpl (Aug 30, 2010)

Are you sure OS doesnt just panic instead being unable to display anything? Resume of i386 SMP kernel doesnt currently work.


----------



## teckk (Aug 30, 2010)

One more thing to check.

Do you have powerd running on that notebook?


```
$ ps -ax | grep powerd
 2554  ??  Ss     0:00.05 powerd -a min
```
When I have powerd running the system will not come back after sleep. There are other posts on here about that. Solution is to kill powerd before suspending. Restart it after resuming.

That's enabled in /etc/rc.conf
Looks something like

```
powerd_enable="YES"
# powerd_flags="-a adaptive -b adaptive" 
# "-a hiadaptive -b adaptive -i 85 -r 60 -p 100"
```

Also, have you tried unloading that display problem in
/etc/rc.suspend and loading it back in /etc/rc.resume


```
# If a device driver has problems resuming, try unloading it before
# suspend and reloading it on resume.  Example:
# kldunload usb
/etc/rc.d/moused restart
```

If a device does not resume after sleep try to reload it. The accel part is what is messing up that intel display I think. It should still resume, just have poorer performance than what it's suppose to have. The intel with no accel is still better than vesa.


----------



## elvis4526 (Aug 31, 2010)

teckk => I don't have powerd started
And I really don't wanna to disable acceleration for my chipset, I prefer to do not have s2ram then ! 

I did not try too to unload and reload after suspend, I'll try that thanks

richardpl => Maybe Yes maybe no, I don't know it's just failed when it's resuming.


----------



## richardpl (Aug 31, 2010)

If it did not failed when resuming then when pressing power button once it should shutdown itself in few seconds.


----------

